
Looking at the Top 70 Altcoins by the Problems They’re Looking to Solve - arikr
http://ethereumworldnews.com/looking-top-70-altcoins-problems-theyre-looking-solve/
======
celticninja
>Litecoin

>Problem: Originally ASIC miners pushing out GPU miners from >Bitcoin,
recently, all the drama in Bitcoin is making people >look for a backup
Bitcoin.

This is incorrect. Litecoin was created to be silver to Bitcoins gold.
Litecoin was also around long before ASICs entered the bitcoin mining arms
race. I will agree that it was partially designed to increase decentralization
of mining however by preventing or slowing the introduction of ASIC mining.
However this does mean more inefficient GPU miners are required.

~~~
davidgerard
yeah. The problem pretty much every altcoin, and indeed ICO token, was created
to solve was: maybe if I invent my own magical Internet money, I can get rich
for free too!

------
soared
This is beautiful to read because its not a formal summary for each coin, its
a laymen's explanation and a little color commentary. My favorites so far:

>DigiByte Problem: Bitcoin’s development is too slow? I can’t really find much
of a direction for DigiByte.

>DigixDAO Problem: Purchasing custodial gold requires too much trust and would
be more efficient on a blockchain.

>Nexus Problem: Why aren’t digital currencies in space yet?

------
tstyle
The cryptocurrency market is so volatile that probably 30% of the list(made in
July) is no longer in the top 70.

